# Honey Wheat Beer



## Brizbrew (29/9/05)

I really want to try and replicate the Beez Neez which I tried last weekend and enjoyed, it is not a session type drink all night beer but would be nice to have a few with seafood and to let my megaswill drinking buddies try.

Ok, how should I approach such a brew? I am a newbie brewer who has made the jump from kits through 2 partials and now 2 Ag brews but i am learning fast and enjoying it.

I know they say that it is 1/3 Wheat 1/3 Malted Barley and 1/3 Honey.

Any pointers on the process and specific types of Grain to use? Should I boil the honey for the last 10 minutes? What hop schedule should I follow (I am not a hophead or hopping mad h34r: ) 

Has anyone made anything similar and how did it turn out?

As always, thanks guys.


----------



## rodderz (1/10/05)

Have a gander at this thread mate, theres a recipe and some info there. Otherwise type in "Beez Neez" at the search bar at top of page

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=beez%20neez


----------



## Brizbrew (5/10/05)

Cheers mate, I have had a look at that and it has give me more inspiration to get on with this brew at the weekend. I have been really busy this week and have not had time to do any work on a grain bill for this brew, the clock is ticking so I will have to work something out soon.
Could anyone suggest a Yeast as this is one area where I have no idea.  Not that I have much of an idea with the grainbill.


----------

